# Compromise candidate



## Carol23

Alguém sabe como ficaria em português "compromise candidate"? Existe uma tradução específica?


----------



## rikki tornado

Not sure if there is a specific equivalent. How about "candidato de consenso"?


----------



## machadinho

Tem contexto? Traduzir sem contexto é arriscado. Compromise em geral indica, não exatamente consenso, mas um acordo a que se chegou com ambas as partes fazendo *concessões*. Tem a ver com ser *transigente* numa disputa buscando uma *conciliação*.


----------



## Carol23

Tem contexto sim. 
_*It seemed doubtful that either faction could obtain the two-thirds vote required for election, and there was no obvious compromise candidate.*
_
Mas a minha dúvida é quanto a se há um equivalente específico, como o rikki falou. Foi usado "candidato de conciliação", que eu achei bom, já que especifica bem o que você, machadinho, falou. Mas fiquei um pouco receosa de estar deixando passar uma tradução específica. Pesquisei muito, mas não encontrei nada.


----------



## Medune

_Por consenso _transmitiria a ideia errada de unanimidade na vontade de que aquele seja o candidato.

Traduções possíveis:
Candidato por conveniência
Candidato táctico
Candidato por aliança* (esta eu a evitaria)

Embora sejam utilizadas no ambiente político, nenhuma das traduções acima denota as _concessões _que devem ser feitas, das quais machadinho fala e que intuem-se por _compromise_


----------



## Carol23

Eu achei isso aqui em outro tópico aqui no fórum: 

_Three people want to be chosen for a position. (Maybe this is a political election, or maybe it is some other process. You didn't say where you saw this phrase, so I don't know.) Some of the people who must choose prefer A, will accept B, and do not want C to have the job. Others prefer C, will accept B, and do not want A to have the job. B is a compromise candidate because nobody is strongly against him or her_

compromise candidate

Entendo o sentido, e por isso ainda fico em dúvida se pode ou não ser consenso, uma vez que, por esse exemplo, determinado candidato seria aceitável pela maioria.


----------



## machadinho

Não, não é consenso, nem maioria. Veja, por que não opta por algo mais expandido: um candidato que atendesse a ambas as partes? Não é só porque o original tem 2 palavras que a tradução precisa de ter 2 também.


----------



## Medune

Parecia-lhes duvidoso que alguma das duas facções obtivesse os dois terços de votos necessários à eleição; nem havia algum candidato por acordo evidente.
Se a tradução não precisar ser tão literal:
Parecia-lhes duvidoso que alguma das duas facções obtivesse os dois terços de votos necessários à eleição; nem haviam manifestadamente acordado/chegado a acordo sobre um candidato táctico/estratégico.
*Parecia-lhes duvidoso que alguma das duas facções obtivesse os dois terços de votos necessários à eleição; quanto mais que consentissem sobre um candidato estratégico.*


----------



## Medune

machadinho said:


> Não, não é consenso, nem maioria. Veja, por que não opta por algo mais expandido: um candidato que atendesse a ambas as partes? Não é só porque o original tem 2 palavras que a tradução precisa de ter 2 também.



Não é _um candidato que atenda a ambas as partes,_ mas sim q_ue uma parte abra mão de seu candidato para unir-se a outro, em detrimento dum terceiro_. Ou seja, _é melhor eu perder e esse ganhar do que eu perder e aquele outro ganhar. É melhor eu perder do que aquele ganhar. _Ora, um candidato assim escolhido, não o é por atender a ambas as partes, mas sim por ter mais força política e ser uma opção "menos pior" do que o candidato indesejado. Portanto essa não é uma tradução válida.


----------



## rikki tornado

Parece que temos que arranjar uma "tradução tática" ou uma "tradução por conveniência", porque não chegamos a uma "tradução por consenso". Desculpem! Aceito todas as vossas observações. Por vezes é preciso um ponto de partida para chegar a uma conclusão mais precisa.


----------



## Carol23

Eu agradeço aos três por me cederem um pouco de seu tempo e me ajudarem enormemente! Um abraço a todos


----------



## Medune

Embora não tenhamos encontrado uma tradução específica ao termo, arrisco dizer que esta é a melhor tradução dentre as minhas:
*
Parecia-lhes duvidoso que alguma das duas facções obtivesse os dois terços de votos necessários à eleição; quanto mais que consentissem *(abertamente/ manifestadamente)* sobre um candidato estratégico.*

•A coesão entre as frases é melhor do que a do original "and", pois propriamente as relaciona em sentido, importância e probabilidade de acontecer.
•O significado de _compromise candidate _é mais bem sugerido pela dupla _consentir _e _candidato estratégico.
•_O sujeito é o mesmo em ambas as frases, o que as relaciona melhor. Também não foge ao sentido da segunda frase original, pois apenas se está tornando informações averbais verbais: _haver (there is...)_ um _compromise candidate_ implica que alguém (as facções) o eleja como tal.


----------



## Nino83

Não se usa "candidato de compromisso", como nesse artigo de jornal?
Como disse machadinho, o  compromise candidate é o candidato que não descontenta ninguém, como diriam os ingleses, "a second-best choice".


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Não se usa "candidato de compromisso", como nesse artigo de jornal?
> Como disse machadinho, o  compromise candidate é o candidato que não descontenta ninguém, como diriam os ingleses, "a second-best choice".



Em Portugal usa-se. Aqui seria até a tradução mais óbvia, especialmente no âmbito político. '_Compromisso_', no caso, significa que as partes interessadas fizeram mutuamente cedências para escolherem um candidato comum (ou para chegarem a um entendimento quando a questão não é escolher pessoas).


----------



## mglenadel

Cá no Brasil se ouve muito "candidato de consenso", porque o tal candidato é escolhido porque ambas as partes (se forem duas) chegam a ele consensualmente (o fato de não ser o melhor ou a primeira opção de ambas as partes é subentendido).


----------



## Nino83

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal usa-se.


Em italiano, espanhol e francês também. Quer "compromise" quer "candidate" são duas palavras de origem românica, por isso me parecia estranho que a primeira não se usasse no Brasil.


----------



## machadinho

Pois no Brasil não se usa nesse sentido. O termo compromisso, no português do Brasil, tem mais a ver com *obrigação*. Os dicionários brasileiros até registram a outra acepção, mais comum mundo afora, que se aproxima das noções de *acordo* e *transigência*. Mesmo assim, parece que, de novo no Brasil, essa acepção do italiano, espanhol, francês, português europeu e do inglês fica restrita ao âmbito jurídico, e aí prefiro esperar o parecer de algum brasileiro da área ou, ao menos, de alguém que esteja familiarizado com o juridiquês brasileiro.

O manual do Agenor, que se deu o trabalho de *pensar* a língua portuguesa, coisa rara entre tradutores, não sugere compromisso. A saída dele, e que é a minha também, é se valer de perífrases, expansões, transposições, em suma, não ser pão-duro com o número de palavras e não procurar espelhamento sintático e morfológico a todo custo.  A menos, é claro, que não te façam torcer o nariz as  "soluções ... pesadas ou pedantes demais [condensação]" (p. 173).

Sugiro: nem havia um terceiro candidato que fosse aceitável para ambas as partes.

Queria deixar registrado também que candidato de consenso me soa estranho, para não dizer *paradoxal*. Não digo que não seja usado no Brasil. Ignoro-o completamente. Meu palpite é que se trata de mais uma dessas traduções condensadas e apressadas, dessas que a gente é obrigado a ler nos jornais e artigos acadêmicos e que de repente passam a vigorar só porque fulano usou porque siclano também usou e por aí vai e ninguém para e se pergunta se a coisa toda faz sentido ou não.


----------



## Nino83

machadinho said:


> candidato de consenso


Sim, machadinho. Acho que "Candidato de consenso" poderia significar quer que ele é o candidato que todos queriam, um "first best" por todos, quer que ele é o candidato que todos aceitam mas que não é o mais querido, ou seja um "second best".


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> O termo compromisso, no português do Brasil, tem mais a ver com *obrigação*.



Esse também é um sentido comum em Portugal, na linguagem jurídica e fora dela. Aliás, cá para estes lados, os diferentes sentidos da palavra não são específicos de nenhuma área, salvo o de '_compromisso_' das funções (de um órgão) que parece ser usado predominantemente na medicina (em todo o caso, o sentido de prejudicar ou impedir um resultado do verbo _'comprometer_' é também ele comum).


----------



## Carol23

_Candidato de compromisso_ não me veio como uma opção de imediato, neste caso. _Candidato de consenso_ e _candidato de conciliação_ foram as soluções que me pareceram mais possíveis.

Gosto de perífrases, transposições, modulações e todos os demais métodos de tradução, mas, caso haja um correspondente específico em português, acredito sempre ser a melhor escolha. 

De qualquer forma, fico grata pelos esclarecimentos e pelas opções de tradução que me foram passados. Foi enriquecedora esta discussão! Obrigada!


----------



## machadinho

Carol23 said:


> [...] caso haja um correspondente específico em português, acredito sempre ser a melhor escolha.



caso haja, Eddie, caso haja.


----------



## Carol23

Ahahahahahahaha caso haja


----------

